# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Pse pendohet njeriu...

## FlashMx

Tungjateta!

Kam nje pyetje mbase te habitshme por jam munduar ti jap pergjigje vete por nuk kam mundur..
Pyetja eshte ..CFARE E SHTYN NJERIUN TE PENDOHET?
Dmth te gjithe e dime dhe e kemi nga pervoja personale se mbasi kemi bere dicka qe sduhej bere pendohemi dhe themi a sikur mos ta beja kete e ate..por ka raste edhe kur ben gjera makabre pendohesh per ate qe ke bere ( kete e kam nga leximi i  disa jeteshkrimeve te disa krimineleve me fame)...ajo qe dua te di eshte perse kthehet njeriu duke qene se ajo qe ka bere pra gabimi i ka dhene kenaqesi ne nje fare menyre

----------


## niktironci

Zakonisht jo tegjithe njerezit pendohen.
Kemi, mund ta quaj dy kategori njerezish.
1- njerez te themi me zemer .(Qe do te thote njerez qe jane te rregullt nga ana parimore dhe me moral)
2-Njerez qe jane te pandjeshem.(Qe do te thote nuk u ben pershtypje parimet dhe normat ne shoqeri dhe pa moral)
Te marrim kategorine e pare.
Keta njerez , eshte e rendesishme te dihet, familja ne te cilen ata jane rritur.
Qe kur jane te vegjel, zbatojne rregulla te ndryshme , dhe zakone te tjera te vendusura, nga nena dhe babai, si edhe rregulla te tjera te vendosura ne pergjithesi fisi, te cilen ne e quajme sjellje, dhe ndiqen me rigorozitet. (flasim per familjet Shqipetare, qe kane qene pak a shume patriarkale pra kane jetuar me   shume anetare )Pra keta persona kane nje edukate te mire, kane tradita te mira , ne pergjithesi jane njerez te mire.Me perpara thuhej ``Gjokajt jane fis i mire``.
Por ndodh ne jete qe nga kjo kategori njerezish, bejne ndonje gabim ose faj, ku nuk dihen rrethanat ne te cilen ka ndodhur ngjarja ose veprimi jo i rregullt. Qe mund te jete qe, nga nje mashtrim i vogel ose i madh, nje perdhunim deri ne nje vrasje ose tradheti ose dicka tjeter.
Keta persona , ne vehten e tyre kane disa rregulla ose sic i quajme ne parime ose mund ta quaj ``tabu`` qe jane te konsoliduara ne personalitetin e tyre, pra gjera qe nuk duhen te behen kurre.
Mbasi kane kryer veprimin e denueshem mund ta quajme,e mendojne kete veprim mbasi jane qetesuar nga situata ne te cilin ka ndodhur dhe arrijne ne perfundim se kane bere nje gje qe s`duhej te behej, dhe kjo arrin ne nje fiksim, perse kane bere nje person tjeter te pa fajshem te vuaje(kryesisht)Keta njerez jane njerez te ndershem, pra qe nuk jane mesuar me poshtersi e kane shume te rende, dhe arrijne deri aty sa qe te pranojne veprimin e gabuar dhe te arrijne deri aty sa edhe te dorezohen vet par fajin  qe ka bere.
Kurse kategoria tjeter, sic e thashe jane kryesisht njerez qe jane rritur ne familje jo te shendoshe , pa moral, familje hajdutesh, rrugacesh te cileve u duket trimeri ose gje e zgjuar, ose nje aftesi, ose zotesi se si ja u hedhin te tjereve .
Ky eshta llumi mund ta quaj pa frike, kurre nuk pendohen, por perkundrazi behen me te ndyre c`do dite dhe me teper.Eshte nje lloj kategorie te cilet ndjene nje lloj sadisfaksini kur bejne  nje person tjeter te vuaje .Per mendimin tim jane te semure psiqike.
Keta jo nuk pendohen, por mundohen qe edhe fajet e tyre tja vene te tjereve , ne kete menyre, edhe keshellojne vehten e tyre per porshtesite qe bejne.
Nganjehere ose pergjithesisht, shoqeria e tyre, eshte nje shkak mund te them kryesor, ne krijimn e personalitetit, te nje personi.
Nganjehere, nga familje shume te mira dalin edhe persona jo te mire, dhe nga njehare nga familje shume ordinere dalin persona shume te mire .Persona qe kane qene kriminele, pendohen sepse arrijne te kuptojne, ose eshte nje lloj koshience e tyre, qe per nje moment  arrin te kuptoje qe kjo gje eshte nje gje e gabuar, dhe nganjehere keta persona heqin dore njehere e pergjithmone nga vesi ose tipi i tyre.Mendoj keto jane raste shume te rralla.Ne koshiencen e tyre te semure , sepse nuk eshte normale qe te kesh kenaqesi, kur i shkakton tjetrit vuajtje.Duke lexuar menyren se si jane rritur keta persona mund ta kuptosh shume mire perse, ata ndjejne kenaqesi, mendoj ata vete e njohin dhimbjen shume mire dhe besoj e dine c`do te thote ``DHIMBJE`` dhe u pelqen qe te tjeret te vuajne kete lloj dhimbjeje. Pra shkurt jane psiko, vatra te trurit, qe kane te bejne me dhimbjen, dhe ndoshta duke pare tjetrin te riprodhoje ke te lloj ndjenje qe ata mund ta njohin shume mire, u jep mund te themi nje lloj kenaqesie.
Por kryesorja eshte familja ne te cilen rriten, eshte baza.
Eshte edhe nje shprehje e popullit tone qe, thone ``Dardha bie nen dardhe``
Une nuk jam psikolog, por vetem po jap nje shpjegim te rastit, do te isha shume i interesuar, te lexoja shkrimin e ndonje psikologu.

----------


## Artson

*Ndergjegja eshte ajo qe te shtyn te pendohesh por duke mos e patur te gjithe te paster ate, disa nuk e vuajne pendesen.

Pendesa = tragjedia e deshires !*

----------


## RaPSouL

Pendohet njeriu qe ka ndjenja per tjeret dhe vetveten  , ai qe pendohet eshte njeri e jo ai qe sja ndin fare me nje fjale , te pendohesh eshte veti natyrore e cdo personi normal.

----------


## Ermelita

Pendimi vjen kur ndergjegja jone atakohet nga viruset e vepres qe kemi bere.
 Pendimi eshte tipar shume i mire dhe me te vertet njerezor.Te gjithe gabojme ...ama te pendohesh eshte veti e njerzve fisnike.

----------


## Kristiano

Pendohemi sepse na vret ndergjegja per ate veprim qe kemi bere
Pendohemi atehere kur mendojme se ishte e gabuar ajo qe beme.

----------


## oliver55

Njeriu pendohet ne ate kohe kur nuk ka rruge tjeter.

----------


## dardaniAU

pershendetje per temen,

A e dini pse pendohet njeri pase qe ben krimin, ngase kure e ben krimin, del jashte kontrollit, e pasi te vije nenkontroll, [pasi ti mblledhe mendet] ateher pendohet.[pake do te kjet vone por..]

----------


## Musa`

> Njeriu pendohet ne ate kohe kur nuk ka rruge tjeter.



Mjafton te pendohet me sinqeritet gje qe do te thote se nuk i kthehet me se njejtes veper apo pune te keqe.
ato qe pendohen menjehere pasi e kryejne nje pune apo akt te padrejte cfardo. duke i pare nga kendveshtrimi fetar, jane me ndergjegje te paster jane njerez te mire. kujtojme qe, ne pergjethesi njeriu eshte i ngutshem. pra per arsye qe jane me te thella ka kete veti, si natyre qe ngutet apo nuk ka durim maksimal, gje qe e ben te reagoje edhe gabimisht nganjehere. Nqs reagimi eshte i gabuar dhe me dem, atehere, menjehere posa t'i ike zemerimi, si shkak qe e coi ne nje veprim te gabuar me pasoje demtim, ai fillon e mendon, gje qe e ben te dalloje me llogjik qe ka vepruar gabim dhe ka demtuar. atehere ato qe jane te bute ne zemer, cilesi qe ndryshe mund te quhet edhe ndergjegje, ato pendohen. (per ato qe sinqerisht pendohen ka falje. dhe, zemra e bute, e meshirshme eshte karakteristike e njeriut te mire por duhet dhe zgjuarsi per te qene i mire!)

----------


## Çaushi

> Pendohet njeriu qe ka ndjenja per tjeret dhe vetveten  , ai qe pendohet eshte njeri e jo ai qe sja ndin fare me nje fjale , te pendohesh eshte veti natyrore e cdo personi normal.


Vlersim qe dhe une pajtoj Rapsoul!

----------


## BaBa

po un qe spendohem si i bahet hallit ?!

----------


## land

Nuk pendohem per ato qe kam bere,por per ato qe nuk kam bere......jemi te sigurte!!!!!

----------


## BvizioN

Njeriu nuk pendohet vetem per nje veprim qe ka bere, por edhe per nje veprim qe NUK ka bere.Dhe nuk pendohet vetem per nje akt negativ qe ka bere por edhe per nje akt pozitiv qe ka bere. Mvaret plotesisht nag morlai dhe ndergjegja e personit.

Shpeshhere kur analizojme te kaluaren gjejme plot gjera te cilat deshirojme ti kishim bere ndryshe si dhe rrethana neper te cilat do kishim dashur te reagonim ndryshe. Pendimi eshte humbje e kote energjie dhe stresimi i trurit. Do deshiroja te isha si BaBa ne lidhje me kete qeshtje  :buzeqeshje: 

Nje fjale thote: *Kur nje dere mbyllet - nje tjeter hapet, por nganjehere ne shikojme per nje kohe te gjate me pendim ne shpirt ate dere te mbyllur dhe nuk arrijme te shikojme dot ate dere qe eshte hapur per ne.*

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Pendohemi sepse jo gjithcka qe kemi ber apo qe skemi ber ne kete jet na ka pelqyer.

----------


## tetor

njerezit pendohen  kur zgjedhin nje te mire mes te mirave ose nje te keqe mes te keqijave,sa me e  gjate lista e zgjedhjeve,vendimeve apo mundesive aq me e madhe eshte dhe ndjenja e pendimit,Pendim nuk ka vetem ateher kur zgjedhja ka qene e vetme dhe pa rrugedalje

----------


## drini.k

sipas mendimit tim them qe njeriu pendohet kur ai gjendet ne nje gjendje te kthellet morale dhe pikerisht aty lind konflikti midis ndjenjash dhe ketu nis te giroj motori i arsyes. Ne perballemi me nje fakt te bere apo te pa bere dhe kur analizojm situaten kush na duket me e duhura mendojm se ishte  zgjedhja me e mire, por ne kemi bere nje tjeter zgjedhje nje tjeter veper xhest apo sjellje qoft  qe bie ne kundershtim me ate qe mendojm me gjakftohtesi. Ketu starton pendimi PSE NUK BEME GJENE E DUHUR NE MOMENTIN E DUHUR

----------


## land

Pse pendohet njeriu?skrupujt.

----------


## GeoF

Pse pendohet ?
Po perse nuk pendohet njeriu duke u fshehur pas skrupolozitetit,interesit, egocentrizmit dhe shume mendimeve te frikshme brenda tij.
Duke u penduar njeriu ka nxjerre ne pah , per mua, 2 veti themelore;
-tregon qe brenda ka nje ze qe therret dhe mund ta quash ndergjegje , ose diferencim nga bota shtazore.
-njeriu eshte vetedijshem per rrugen dhe eshte njekohesisht konsekuent per veprimin , gjendjen, dukurine, pra njeh dhe di te ruaj e te respektoj moralin dhe qenien.
sidoqofte te mos e zgjerojme bazeb e temes, eshte me mire te jesh i arsueshem dhe brenda njeriut te jetoj nje ze i brendshem qe therret per me te miren e qenies, arsyen....fillo nga vetja....dhe bota behet me e mire sepse ashtu e sheh dhe mendon ti dhe jio se situta eshte negative etj.

Respekte per temen.

----------


## suada dr

Njeriu pendohet sepse e vret ndergjegja

----------


## skender76

Pendimi eshte mnyra ma e mir per me cliru shpirtin prej t'keqes......Sedra eshte armiku me i keq i pendimit.

----------

